# Onkyo 809 distortion in left channel



## onemoresheep (Apr 9, 2013)

Had this 809 for about a month. I have upgrade cables, stitched speakers between left and right, tried with amps and strait from the receiver, and changed crossover and can't get rid of the distortion in the left channel. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

onemoresheep said:


> Had this 809 for about a month. I have upgrade cables, stitched speakers between left and right, tried with amps and strait from the receiver, and changed crossover and can't get rid of the distortion in the left channel. Any suggestions?


Hello,
If you have had it under a month, it is probably a good idea to just exchange it for another 809. Provided that you have switched out the left and right speakers to ensure that it is not the speaker that might be causing the distortion, it most likely is an issue with the amplifier channel itself.
Best,
J


----------



## onemoresheep (Apr 9, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking also. Was hoping foe an ez fix. Guess its setup time again.


----------



## onemoresheep (Apr 9, 2013)

After months of tring to find the problem it was a lamp shade vibrating. Who would have thought?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

onemoresheep said:


> That's what I'm thinking also. Was hoping foe an ez fix. Guess its setup time again.


Skip setup menus and the eq, swap the left and right speakers, then run the receiver in a pureaudio or direct mode. The Onkyo maybe boosting too much of a certain frequency on side, which can lead to distortion.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

onemoresheep said:


> After months of tring to find the problem it was a lamp shade vibrating. Who would have thought?


Haha, funny. I've experienced the same thing in different manifestations. Makes one think about priorities. Should I really be spending another $1-2 grand to lower the THD my speaker produces or should I just start screwing things to the walls and removing lampshades?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

onemoresheep said:


> After months of tring to find the problem it was a lamp shade vibrating. Who would have thought?


Good to hear you figured it out - happy listening!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

onemoresheep said:


> After months of tring to find the problem it was a lamp shade vibrating. Who would have thought?


I had a similar issue, but my problem was poorly nailed and poorly cut stud in an interior wall.


----------

